# Classic Halloween theme 2014



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I am so so so excited about my 2014 theme. Or... non-theme sorta. 

I decided on it last year when doing my Stephen King theme because I found myself missing the more Halloweenish aspects of Halloween. 

So this year my theme is 'Halloween'. Like, classic, nostalgic (like late 90s nostalgic) Halloween. JOLs, ghosts, spiders, witches... what normal people think of when they think of Halloween. This is for the main part of the house. 

For the living room/kitchen/dining area, my plan is blacked out walls and lots of JOLs everywhere. I plan to start buying funkins ASAP to start carving. Also a spider display over the fireplace. 

Michaels gets their fake pumpkins our first right? How are they pricewise as far as those go? 

I'm going to attempt to do a Nightmare Before Christmas theme on the patio. (Still kicking myself for not buying the Jack Skellington at Walgreens last year... if anyone has one they'd let go then plz let me know! I'm leaning towards this cardboard cut-out http://www.amazon.com/Jack-Skelling..._sim_hg_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0N1H1RGF7C7KY0D9C9YP if I can't find a Walgreens one)

I'm doing a blacklight Alien room in the spare bedroom. White sheets, black lights, my alien prop, alien songs... maybe some glow in the dark stars. 

Creepy clowns in one bathroom and medieval theme in the other one. 

Food: PIZZA! Glorius... just call someone and they bring it to you already hot and cooked and zero hassle pizza! That works right? I mean what did you have at Halloween parties when you were younger? Pizza right?!

Various chips and dips and veggie platter. 

I also want to get a little nostalgic when it comes the desserts. What says 'classic Halloween treats' to you besides just candy?

I want to do a carmel apple bar. I just can't see people wanting to eat a whole apple so I guess I'll slice them, spray them with lemon juice, leave my fondue pot with caramel/chocolate and nuts to put on them.

What else? Are popcorn balls really good? I've never actually had them. 


Also I need help with the party favor bags... candy of course... a fake spider... some halloween fake tattoos that I hope people will have fun with. What else that says 'Halloween' party , but that adults have fun with? 

Can't wait to start!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think this sounds fun and people will enjoy the variety of themes. I LOVE the caramel apple bar idea. I think I will "borrow" it. I love popcorn balls. But, you might want to do just the popcorn with the flavor over it and not in ball shapes since not everyone will want the entire ball. I have several recipes somewhere.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I think this sounds fun and people will enjoy the variety of themes. I LOVE the caramel apple bar idea. I think I will "borrow" it. I love popcorn balls. But, you might want to do just the popcorn with the flavor over it and not in ball shapes since not everyone will want the entire ball. I have several recipes somewhere.


Good idea about the popcorn. I can put out a couple of big bowls of it with little mini scoops. I'll give people little bags to scoop it into... hmm... thats something to start looking for. 

This will also save me from actually have to make them in to balls. Would love to hear recipes!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like fun! 

In my opinion, the pumpkins at Michaels are expensive- but I'm a real thrift store, garage sale type person...

Dollar tree has cute popcorn bags and I like the apple thing too, those would be fun to make. They will also come out with all kinds of treats for your bags, like bubbles and skeletons and I think glow bracelets or necklaces go over well. Also beads..
Oriental Trading has lots of things for cheap as well


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the Oriental Trading suggestion! Those sound like what I'm looking for! 

Hmm... I don't think I can depend on finding Funkins at Garage sales/thrift shops... I might get lucky with a couple but... is there another store besides Michaels (with coupon of course, or do they go on sale too fast?) that has cheaper carvable faux pumpkins? I've never really looked into it before and I don't remember what the prices are like on some of them. Anyone know?

I'm toying with trying to do like... 25 or 30 before the party... with help ("No Grandma! You already have a bathroom break now CARVE!"... LOL) from a few family members. Plus I already have like 5 pre-carved ones.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

If you're looking for some traditional ideas for your Halloween party here are a few. Our parties never had a theme, and since I'm nostalgic and traditional anyway, these things were always included.

-- Spooky Shadows projector (can find them cheap on E-Bay)
-- Musical chairs to the Monster Mash
-- bobbing for apples
-- Pin the Tail on the Halloween creature (a lot of possibilities)
-- Bean Bag Toss (we have a haunted house one)
-- Traditional background sound effects (A Night in A Haunted House)
-- display some vintage Halloween record covers
-- show some black and white classics on TV
-- read a spooky story by candlelight (check out some of my books!)
-- vintage Beistle reproductions

Hope these help.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Paul! I've been eyeing some of your books for a while now! I plan to buy one soon! I read your reviews on.... amazon... I think and it makes me really excited to read them! Liking your FB page now. I write horror (by write I mean have ideas, do research and outlines, write 3 chapters and then just think about it a lot  ), but its what I want to do!

Bobbing for apples... I've been considering this... did people really not mind doing this? I've got some pretty good make-up artists in my group and it feels like a lot of the wouldn't want to mess up their hair/makeup. Hmmm... 

Spooky Shadow projector sounds like a possibility for the kitchen actually! I'll look into that. 

I'm not sure I could pull off a scary story. What ones do you read? Your own or others?


Great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have to do musical chairs now also! Great idea!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Offmymeds, 

So... I'd never spent much time on the Oriental Trading Co website before and I am holding you personally responsible for all the work I failed to get done today! LOL! LOOOOVE IT!

Do they release more stuff closer to Halloween btw?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Line someone up to read a spooky story---or record it. It is an excellent thing for this type of party.

You can also us traffic cones as witch hats and toss rings over them.

On the apples if you don't want to bob in the water, use donuts hanging on strings or maybe even small apples hanging. Blind fold people and have them try to grab with teeth.

Mummy wraps with toilet paper in a team competition is a MUST.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks. Hope some of the ideas pan out. There are so many great ones to choose from. Maybe a classic like Poe, or even The Legend of Sleepy Hollow. Some of my best short stories are featured in A HAUNTED HALLOWEEN. Another idea is to grab a download off you tube of CBS Mystery Theater. Great stuff which used to be on syndication.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Found this recipe for popcorn or 'Monster Munch'

Monster Munch {Halloween Popcorn Mix}
Recipe by Our Best Bites

1 package Almond Bark (1 lb)
12 C popped popcorn (about 1/2 C kernals)
1 C candy corn
1 C dry roasted, salted peanuts
1/2 C Reeces Pieces

Pop popcorn and place in a large bowl. Much larger than you think you need. The largest you have. It will make mixing easier! Pour peanuts, candy corn, and reeces pieces on top.

Take a large knife and break up almond bark. Melt according to package directions. I just chop it up a little and microwave it in intervals until smooth and melted.

Pour over popcorn mixture.

Stir until everything is well coated and then spread out onto waxed paper, parchment, or foil. Let sit until completely dry and then break up into clumps.

and so far I like these boxes:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-ORANGE-B...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d44b64d76


Any input is welcome! I've never made popcorn like that before (although I've made a ton of it... used to work at a movie theater) so how does the recipe sound?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh, if you're having pizza, you've got to buy this. It would be such a great gag to mix in with your regular pizza pies. http://www.halloweenasylum.com/nightmare-on-elm-street-soul-pizza.html


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Oh my gosh, if you're having pizza, you've got to buy this. It would be such a great gag to mix in with your regular pizza pies. http://www.halloweenasylum.com/nightmare-on-elm-street-soul-pizza.html


Ha that would be awesome! Too bad its so expensive! I'm considering doing a hollywood horror theme (freddie, jason, myers, chucky) for 2015, maybe I can get that on sale after Halloween!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Your entire idea, with having almost every room decorated sounds amazing, and I think people will love making their own candy apples!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm totally stealing your apple bar idea! All of your ideas sound great. Another traditional dessert idea is a trick or treat bar. You fill some bowls with candy and provide cute trick or treat bags from the dollar store.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stochey said:


> So this year my theme is 'Halloween'. Like, classic, nostalgic (like late 90s nostalgic) Halloween.


Oy vey, you know you're old when someone refers to "classic" as something from the 90s!!

I'd check Oriental Trading for treat bags/boxes. You can get them by the dozens & pretty cheaply, just remember to check the dimensions. I've ordered things & then when I get them I realize they're too small or too big since I didn't bother to check the actual size.

Making popcorn like that is easy. I just made some bacon maple popcorn sorta like this & it was great & ridiculously easy. 

A few fresh popcorn tips:
When you pour anything hot on plain, fresh popcorn it will shrivel up a little bit so do it in small batches. You don't need a lot of oil either, just a couple of tablespoons will work & make sure your pot is big enough for the expansion of the popcorn. My first batch took the lid off my pot!

Have you ever made Jiffy Pop? Making popcorn the old fashioned way is sorta like that. You just keep the pot moving once the oil gets hot so you don't burn anything & in a much shorter amount of time than you 'd think you'll have fresh, popcorn.

I was like you, I worked in a vid store that made popcorn daily but it was just toss in a half stick of oil then dump the contents of the popcorn/butter/salt bag in. Before that it was Jiffy Pop or popcorn from an air popper.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

We served these at our party. They are very easy to make and were all gone by the end of the night. I called them Bat Balls instead of Oreo Truffles.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Just ordered my costume!! 

http://www.buycostumes.com/p/31611/elegant-witch-adult-plus-costume


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I think the "Shelf Sentries" found here have a nice vintage look to them.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

You could hit up the Dollar Store for Halloween socks maybe. I remember they had a bunch last year! That would be cute for goody bags.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Fun theme! When you asked about classic Halloween desserts, here's what came into my mind:

 Candy Apples - love your apple bar plan!
 Popcorn balls - you could always make mini ones & make them as popcorn-ball lollipops. Drill some holes in mini pumpkins and then display them in that as a stand on your dessert table
 Classic Halloween candy like peep marshmallows, jellybeans, black licorice, etc - I saw a cute idea on Pinterst for this, here:

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/568790627909355576/

 you could also do a candy kabob/skewer with gummy worms, gummy spiders, gummy eyeballs & gummy bugs and then buy a styrofoam head from a craft store & stick the ends of the skewers into it as 'hair'
 I also think of Halloween cupcakes - orange or black icing with those cheap plastic spider rings stuck in them! LOL! You could make them more "adult" by using white icing and then rolling the edges into orange or black sugar crystals with the spiders

Yum! Now I want dessert!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh I like the mini popcorn pops. I may have to try that myself.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Stochey said:


> I am so so so excited about my 2014 theme. Or... non-theme sorta.
> 
> I decided on it last year when doing my Stephen King theme because I found myself missing the more Halloweenish aspects of Halloween.
> 
> ...


What a great idea and I agree that it's easy to miss out on the parts of Halloween we all love sometimes. As for are popcorn balls good? Ohhhh my they're delicious!!! They're easy to make and you can make them days ahead. I like making the marshmallow ones so my daughter could help me make them. Hmmmm . . . I may have to go to the store . . . for ah . . . hmmmm well marshmallow's and popcorn. Lolol. Wiping drool off of chin . . .


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I think I'm going for this recipe for the popcorn!!



Stochey said:


> Found this recipe for popcorn or 'Monster Munch'
> 
> Monster Munch {Halloween Popcorn Mix}
> Recipe by Our Best Bites
> ...


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

ichasiris said:


> You could hit up the Dollar Store for Halloween socks maybe. I remember they had a bunch last year! That would be cute for goody bags.


I would love to do that! Hope I can find some! I got glow-in-the-dark vampire teeth today!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

These are my invites! I'm nervous about printing them out... its so... final! But I think I'm done with them!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I think that invitation looks great! I love the candy corn "A's"! Teehee!
I will say that I didn't know what JOL meant until I came here, but hopefully your guests will understand it quicker than I did! Great job!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

I always go with traditional Halloween, this thread is perfect!!! invite looks great!!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

The past few years I've found my socks at Walgreen's for $1.00 a pair. Last year, one of the styles they had were argyle. Perfect for both sexes. I hit 4 stores until I ended up with 20 pair. 

If you're wanting to make your own party favor bags I'll post a couple of pics of the treat bags I made for NormalLikeYou for last years SR 2. I made hers for their TOTers but they are big enough to use as party favors too. I make my own treat sacks every year. Our TOTers now expect them and they hold a LOT! I put a small spiral notepad with matching image from the treat sack, a package of mini Halloween microwave popcorn, a hot cocoa packet, LOTS of candy, stickers, temporary tattoos and a halloween pencil with spinning JOL pencil topper or witch broom pens if it's going to someone special. You can get the pencil toppers and broom pens at Oriental Trading.

I didn't happen to take pics of what I sent NormalLikeYou but I think it's safe to repost a few of the pics that she posted of her reaping.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowwalker- I already bought my party favor bags a couple of years ago actually, although I sort've wish I hadn't! Yours look amazing!! Mine are really plain, I don't know what I was thinking. They had a thick black label binding them together so I guess I was thinking they were orange and black but it turns out they are just a rustic looking orange... and thats it... not even a bright halloweeny orange... I was originally thinking about putting Halloween stickers on them but I'm betting it would end up looking like a kindergarten project. I might print out a pic and glue it on though. That might not be too bad.

Thanks for the tip about the socks at Walgreens! And man, your TOTers are very lucky! Your favor bags sound great!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Just saw that World Market is selling Frankenstein monster and bride platters and plates. Do a search for Halloween to see the other items. http://www.worldmarket.com/product/...e+platters,+set+of+2.do?&refType=&from=Search


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love those dawnski....would be great for your theme! Let me know when they are avail would love to pick some up too.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Just saw that World Market is selling Frankenstein monster and bride platters and plates. Do a search for Halloween to see the other items. http://www.worldmarket.com/product/...e+platters,+set+of+2.do?&refType=&from=Search



THOSE ARE FANTASTIC!! AND DISHWASHER SAFE!! I've never even been in World Market around Halloween so I didn't know they carried anything like that!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH!! UNAVAILABLE ONLINE!! THE BANE OF MY EXISTENCE!!

That means I have to get into my car & drive down some traffic clogged road to get these!!! Last year they had Dracula & Mummy plates. They also have the Bride & Frankie in plates too.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> GAH!! UNAVAILABLE ONLINE!! THE BANE OF MY EXISTENCE!!
> 
> That means I have to get into my car & drive down some traffic clogged road to get these!!! Last year they had Dracula & Mummy plates. They also have the Bride & Frankie in plates too.


No! I would have loved the Dracula plate!! Like Bela Lugosi Dracula? What's next... Wolfman and Creature from the Black Lagoon?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Now that I have my witch costume... to green face or not to green face... that is thy question. Suggestions? Tips? Opinions?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I love this theme! Are you going to include classic monsters like Dracula, The Mummy, and Frankenstein? A classic Halloween trivia game would be fun. As for party favours, if your guests are fellow haunters, you could include a small H'ween prop in each bag. If it's a mixed bag, the gifts could be more generic but in H'ween colours (orange candles, graphite candlesticks, black olive tapenade....)


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I wouldn't do a fully green face. Maybe green lipstick and heavy green eye shadow though!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

ichasiris said:


> I wouldn't do a fully green face. Maybe green lipstick and heavy green eye shadow though!


Good Plan! I wanted to be classicish but the green face wasn't too appealing. Lol! Perfect compromise.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I sent out my Facebook invitation last night. 42 invited, 15 RSVP'd yes so far!! 2 maybes!!

One asked me if she should bring her newborn (as in due in October) baby or get a sitter.... trying to find the right words to say 'sitter!!'


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Stochey said:


> I sent out my Facebook invitation last night. 42 invited, 15 RSVP'd yes so far!! 2 maybes!!
> 
> One asked me if she should bring her newborn (as in due in October) baby or get a sitter.... trying to find the right words to say 'sitter!!'


Remind her of all the noise and germs from all the party goers


----------



## calimom (Sep 18, 2013)

I've had the same idea for this year's party.....a "No theme, Theme" - kinda nostalgic....aka: classic Halloween.....pumpkins, ghosts, witches, spiders, etc....as we once knew Halloween growing up. I enjoy reading some of your ideas....and look forward to more.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

calimom said:


> I've had the same idea for this year's party.....a "No theme, Theme" - kinda nostalgic....aka: classic Halloween.....pumpkins, ghosts, witches, spiders, etc....as we once knew Halloween growing up. I enjoy reading some of your ideas....and look forward to more.


Glad we are doing similar non-theme themes... lol !

I'm trying to obtain some sorta nostalgic music now. 

So far my thinking is a few peppered in typical Halloween songs like 'Monster Mash' and 'Love Potion No 9' and of course the 'Nightmare Revisited' cd of Nightmare Before Christmas songs. 

Also some older ... almost Halloween songs like :
Thriller by Michael Jackson 
Witchy Woman by Eagles
I Put A Spell on You by Creedence CR
(would love more suggestions like the 3 above)

And then mostly newish (last 15 yrs.. lol) songs with a creepy vibe like 
Miss You by Blink 182
Sweet Dreams by Marilyn Manson
Zombie by the Cranberries


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

shiny toy guns - ghost town
dead mans curve - jan & dean
witch doctor - sha na na
purple people eater - sheb wooly
tip-toe thru' the tulips - tiny tim
they're coming to take me away, ha-haaa! napolean xiv
ghostbusters - ray packer
somebody's watching me - rockwell
just to name a few


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Look up Type O Negative - Black No. 1


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Joseph Baggs said:


> tip-toe thru' the tulips - tiny tim


That is THEE creepiest song. Let alone it being in Insidious


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah my mom use to tell me how tiny tim gave her nightmares he is pretty creepy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSlcNfThUA


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the new song suggestions you guys!!

I really really really need to do games and activities this year. People seem to enjoy them... but I am just fine with not doing them and just standing around and talking but... like I said... my guests enjoy them and I want more laughing and having fun rather than sitting and talking. 

Paul gave me some great suggestions of which I really want to do:
Have a recording of a spooky story play
and
musical chairs to Monster Mash (I need chairs!!! Lol!)

I am also toying with this game that I (and most of the guests) have played at work Christmas parties before.
Original game:
Everyone sit in a circle
Wrapped Christmas gift in large box in middle
timer starts
first person has to put on oven mitts and try to unwrap present (which is heavily reinforced with packing tape)
Has to stop when timer goes off
then the next person goes and tries to get gloves on and unwrap it until timer stops
etc
As progress is made, people realize that the present is a box within a box within a box etc
Gift is in the last box and whoever makes it that far wins the present (when we played it was a nintendo DS)

Tweaked for adult Halloween party 
.... not sure... 
First thought was instead of putting on gloves... make them hold a drink (anyway they can, in their mouth, between knees)... and not spill it while they're opening the present... and if they don't want to hold the drink, then they can take a shot and not have to hold it while they try to get it open
Is that too hard?

Suggestions to Halloween up this game needed!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

What kind of gloves would you use? could you use an oven mitt? 

You could play the left right game. Everyone sits in a circle, each person holds an object. One or two people hold a different object , You tell a story, everytime you say left in the story everyone passes the object to the left or when you say right they pass it to the right. Till the end of the story and whoever has the odd object wins. 
we did this at Christmas with red Christmas balls and one green one. Who ever had the green ball at the end, won a gift. You could easily adapt it to Halloween.


----------

